# Flounder Gigging Rule Changes



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there anything going on about the rule changes? I was talking with a friend in Panama City last week and he said the commission was about to make a lot of changesincluding reducing the limit to 4 and closing the season in November and December to anyone but commerical license fisherman. That will give the commerical guysa key to the hen house. Does anyone know anything about this or is it being kept quiet?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe we have gotten a stay of appeal for the time being on the proposed regulations. But it wont be long now.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess you don't understand that there are a lot less commercial fishermen than recreational fishermen. Those guys have to make a living too.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reeltrouble (3/26/2009)*I guess you don't understand that there are a lot less commercial fishermen than recreational fishermen. Those guys have to make a living too.


So they get a free pass to rape the bay while were stuck with a 4 person limit. You really dont think thats fair do you???? Hell I might just get my permit so I can still go out in november and gigg a modest mess of fish.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reeltrouble (3/26/2009)*I guess you don't understand that there are a lot less commercial fishermen than recreational fishermen. Those guys have to make a living too.
> ...


You have to get an RS endorsement to gig flounder, it is hard to get but not impossible. You have to get an SPL and then earn 5K to qualify for an RS. If you are really serious, you need to go ahead andgetone because they aren't going to be available for very much longer. A moratorium for Restricted Species endorsements is in the near future.

There are only a few commercial giggers, it's hard to make a living doing it since the net bad. What we do isn't "raping the bay", we go catch seafood for people who can'tand would rather buy it. They don't pay us very much, no one's getting rich. At least not the fishermen. 

I think the new regs suck, but it wasn't being pushed by commercial fishermen (as far as I know). I think the issue was raised by recreational hook and liners who didn't like the gigging.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope they pass the 4 limit. We'll be able to get a limit and be back home in time to watch American Idol with our wives. :banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (3/26/2009)*
> ...


Ok well maybe rape was a strong word...No offense meant but there lions share maybe.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

You have to get an RS endorsement to gig flounder, it is hard to get but not impossible. You have to get an SPL and then earn 5K to qualify for an RS.

You are right, its not impossible, but its about as close as it gets!!! You would literally have to go every night of the season and not have an off night to gig $5,000 worth in 12 months. I may be wrong in saying this but I do believe that I am doing a little bit in supporting the local economy down there. Some people would rather go to the local seafood restaurant and order theirs already on the plate that don't have the means necessary to get the fish themselves. You won't have to worry about me pursuing a commercial license in FL as they aren'tvery friendly pricewise on theirpermits forNon-Residents anyway. Its not worth my time or money.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (3/27/2009)*You have to get an RS endorsement to gig flounder, it is hard to get but not impossible. You have to get an SPL and then earn 5K to qualify for an RS.
> 
> You are right, its not impossible, but its about as close as it gets!!! You would literally have to go every night of the season and not have an off night to gig $5,000 worth in 12 months. I may be wrong in saying this but I do believe that I am doing a little bit in supporting the local economy down there. Some people would rather go to the local seafood restaurant and order theirs already on the plate that don't have the means necessary to get the fish themselves. You won't have to worry about me pursuing a commercial license in FL as they aren'tvery friendly pricewise on theirpermits forNon-Residents anyway. Its not worth my time or money.


You can't go gigging (or take any other Restricted Species)UNTIL you have made 5K on your Salt WaterProducts licence. That means you have to either catch 5K worth of white trout, whiting, and oysters (everything else is a restricted species), or earn 5K under someone elses Restricted Species endorsement. 

Mullet, flounder, shrimp, mackeral, pompano, specks, and pretty much everything else requires a RS endorsement to sell. Setting lobster or crab traps requires a separate endorsement. 

Most of the flounder in the restuarants around here comes from Alabama and Mississippi. It's alot easier to get a licence over there.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (3/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (3/27/2009)*You have to get an RS endorsement to gig flounder, it is hard to get but not impossible. You have to get an SPL and then earn 5K to qualify for an RS.
> ...


Most of the flounder in the restuarants around here comes from Alabama and Mississippi. It's alot easier to get a licence over there. 

My point exactly, thats why I don't sell anything in FL.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Talked with my contact in Panama City yesterday while in town and he said the council recommended to study the situation, they did not have enough data to make a decision on at this time. So from what he said, its on the table but no action to be taken this year.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Seegul51 (3/28/2009)*Talked with my contact in Panama City yesterday while in town and he said the council recommended to study the situation, they did not have enough data to make a decision on at this time. So from what he said, its on the table but no action to be taken this year.


Thanks for the update. Thats good news for now.


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

I think 4 per limit is not a bad idea, 5-6 per would be better. Anyone see how many boats out there at Fort Pickens when they run? Most of the boats have at least 2-3 people. Thats alot of Flounder getting gigged. Way more than whats at Joe Patti's. This is something I expected to see happen after being out and seeing so many people with the Hi-tech flounder crafts. Really the flounder dont stand a chance.I hope they don't completely bangiggingalthough I think that the flounder have alot of pressure. I've talked to alot of RF's that are against gigging. I would bet my bottom dollar RF's are way more against gigging than CF's.


----------

